# Lost Girl Season 5



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TiVo guide data currently identifies the Friday 04/17 episode as Season 5 Episode 2 while it is actually Episode 1. This will cause a SP/1P to not record it when Episode 2 airs on 04/24.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> TiVo guide data currently identifies the Friday 04/17 episode as Season 5 Episode 2 while it is actually Episode 1. This will cause a SP/1P to not record it when Episode 2 airs on 04/24.


I noted that earlier, but last night discovered a second episode in my To Do List on Thursday, April 23rd. This one's identified as Season 5 Episode 1 but has the same title ("Like Hell") as the other and a different description.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

stevewjackson said:


> I noted that earlier, but last night discovered a second episode in my To Do List on Thursday, April 23rd. This one's identified as Season 5 Episode 1 but has the same title ("Like Hell") as the other and a different description.


"Like Hell" is a two-parter. The 4/23 episode is a repeat of Part 1 (S05E01), which is what is actually showing on 4/17. Part 2 (S01E02) first US showing is on 5/24.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Check your season pass! My working SP/1P with "New" from last year was not picking up this seasons(5) episodes. I had to change it to "New and Repeats" and also start the recordings from season 5 to only pickup the episodes from the new season.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

worachj said:


> Check your season pass! My working SP/1P with "New" from last year was not picking up this seasons(5) episodes. I had to change it to "New and Repeats" and also start the recordings from season 5 to only pickup the episodes from the new season.


Yes, forgot to mention that other problem. They have gone back to showing the episodes on SYFY way past their OAD.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I have notified TMS (via zap2it) of the original problem. Should have done it earlier as it is unlikely to get fixed in time.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

All of the showings of "Like Hell" are being identified as episode 5063 except for the 11:00PM (EDT) 4/23 showing, which is being identified as episode 5602.

Googling doesn't seem to reveal anyone other than TiVo using those episode numbers in conjunction with the show, however, so I have no idea what's going on or if it will be different from the other 4 showings listed.

If I had to guess I'd say that actually the 10PM 4/17 showing and the 1AM 4/18 showing are the same and should also be episode 5062, and that it's not 5063 until the showing on 4/24 at 10PM.

But that's just a guess.

I wouldn't trust the TiVo or a season pass to automatically get it all sorted out and not miss anything, though.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

There's not much TiVo can do. The same error is on zap2it, which means TMS. Whether or not they or SYFY are the original source of the error is unknown. I suspect the latter as SYFY has provided crappy data to TMS on previous occasions.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> There's not much TiVo can do. The same error is on zap2it, which means TMS. Whether or not they or SYFY are the original source of the error is unknown. I suspect the latter as SYFY has provided crappy data to TMS on previous occasions.


TV Guide's Web site has it right


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sinanju said:


> TV Guide's Web site has it right


Until the actual shows actually air on syfy, we won't know who has what right.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

unitron said:


> Until the actual shows actually air on syfy, we won't know who has what right.


There's giving Tribune the benefit of the doubt, and then there's this. Do you honestly think SyFy has scheduled and will run the season-opening 2-part episode out of order on purpose?

Tribune provides a steaming pile of listings and always has.

Both SyFy and TV Guide agree they will be show in the proper order. Your suggestion, if serious, reminds me of the joke about the woman at a parade who excitedly turns to the woman next to her and says, "Look at my son! He's the only one marching in step!"


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

The second episode actually showed last night (4/24). I noticed that the episode wasn't showing to record even though the OnePass was set to new and repeats. I manually set it to record since the first 2 episodes were actually just #1 and then a repeat the next Friday.


----------

